
Ubuntu 19.10 (Eoan Ermine) Released - seagullz
https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2019-October/000250.html
======
farisjarrah
Is it just me, or is Canonical just doing ridiculously good engineering these
days? Like.... 2 days ago I read about the sudo bug, then I ran `sudo apt
update ; apt list --upgradable` and BAM the patch was there. Their
contributions to the Gnome desktop are fantastic, they're really pushing for
Wayland support across the board and their even implementing ZFS on root....
Like... Dude, the openZFS project just made ZFS on linux their "mainline" and
Canonical has already got a decent implementation available. Not only are the
enterprise products good though, they've incorporated the community Yaru theme
as their main theme for their Gnome implementation. So they're doing right by
businesses and doing right by their community. Major major kudos to the team!

~~~
kikoreis
We try harder! Thanks for noticing and sharing, from a long time contributor

------
zaush
Hey cool, I like this operating system.

